# VapeCon USA



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Who is going to VapeCon USA Chattanooga Convention Center Chattanooga, TN | May 29 – 31, 2015?


----------



## Silver (18/11/15)

Hi Rob, thats cool!

Im sure you mean 2016 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi Rob, thats cool!
> 
> Im sure you mean 2016 ?



Bummer that was this year! They don't have a date for next year apart from the one in Seattle in Jan...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

